# Grand Rapids now has driverless shuttles downtown, you can ride for free



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.michiganradio.org/post/...riverless-shuttles-downtown-you-can-ride-free


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.michiganradio.org/post/...riverless-shuttles-downtown-you-can-ride-free


Free junk very rarely seems to be a good business model. Is this your tax dollars hard at work?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Free junk very rarely seems to be a good business model. Is this your tax dollars hard at work?


"_Your tax dollars"_?????
Uber drivers don't pay taxes,


----------

